# EMBALSES.NET > General >  [[HISTORIA]] - Planificación Hidráulica en España

## Salut

Aupa gentes!

Abro este hilo con la finalidad de ir publicando un resumen del libro _Planificación Hidráulica en España_, coordinado por Antonio Gil Olcina y Alfredo Morales Gil y editado por la Fundación Caja del Mediterráneo en 1995.

En él se muestra la historia de la planificación hidráulica, desde el Despotismo Ilustrado hasta finales del s. XX -cuando se estaba tramitando el Plan Hidrológico Nacional-, a través de los textos que constituían un ciclo de ponencias celebrado en noviembre de 1994.

El índice de artículos es el siguiente:

*I. Proyectos y realizaciones del Reformismo Ilustrado*, por Antonio López Gómez.

*II. Planificación de las Divisiones Hidrológicas (1865-1899)*, por Joan F. Mateu Bellés.

*III. El Plan General de Canales de Riego y Pantanos de 1902*, por Nicolás Ortega Cantero.

*IV. Situación y planificación de las obras hidráulicas en España según los Congresos Nacionales de Riegos (1913-1934)*, por Antonio López Ontiveros.

*V. Las Confederaciones Sindicales Hidrográficas (1926-1931)*, por Luisa Mª Frutos Mejías.

*VI. El Plan Nacional de Obras Hidráulicas. Precedentes y condicionantes*, por Juan Romero González.

*VII. Las grandes realizaciones hidráulicas: de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla al aprovechamiento conjunto Tajo-Segura*, por Concepción Bru Ronda.

*VIII. Competencia de usos y planificación fluvial*, por José Fernando Vera Rebollo.

*IX. El Plan Hidrológico Nacional: criterios y directrices*, por Josefina Gómez Mendoza y Leandro del Moral Ituarte.

*X. Déficit de agua y demanda de transferencias en la Cuenca del Segura*, por Alfredo Morales Gil.

*XI. Desequilibrio de recursos hídricos y planteamiento de trasvases en territorio valenciano*, por Antonio Gil Olcuna.

----------


## Salut

*I. Proyectos y realizaciones del Reformismo Ilustrado
Ponencia a cargo de Antonio López Gómez.* 
Resumen de Salut  :Smile: 


El libro se inicia con la llegada del despotismo ilustrado. Falta por tanto una referencia a la planificación e ingeniería romana, árabe, bajomedieval o de la dinastía de los Habsburgo. Parece, por tanto, que se ha seguido como criterio la creación del Reino de España -puesto que hasta la Guerra de Sucesión se trataba de reinos independientes, vinculados por unión personal-.

Entrando en la ponencia en cuestión, se trata de un compendio de la mayor parte de las obras hidráulicas planeadas -y en parte ejecutadas- por los primeros Borbones, desde Felipe V hasta Carlos IV. Es decir, la época del despotismo ilustrado.

Al centrarse únicamente en enumerar dichos proyectos, se carece de aspectos tan interesantes como la contextualización histórica o los detalles técnicos de dichas obras públicas. No obstante, se citan numerosas obras (82 en la bibliografía) que contienen parte de esta información.

Los proyectos déspota-ilustrados en España han sido clasificados siguiendo un criterio geográfico: Submeseta Norte, Submeseta Sur, Cuenca del Ebro y Fachada Mediterránea. Podrían haberse seguido otros criterios, tales como el cronológico o su tipología, presumiblemente de mayor interés.


*Submeseta Norte*

La mayor parte de este apartado se dedica al Canal de Castilla (hilo en el foro), del que han sido ejecutados 207 km -con 49 esclusas- y del que quedaron en mero proyecto el ramal a Segovia y la conexión con el río Ebro. Aun hoy está parcialmente en funcionamiento con fines recreativos, aunque en su mayoría se ha desecado y ya no responde en absoluto a su finalidad original: el transporte de mercancías (principalmente trigo) entre Santander, los campos cerealistas de la meseta y Madrid a lo largo de los ríos Pisuerga y Eresma.


(punteada la parte no ejecutada)


Hay que contextualizar este proyecto en la primera etapa del despotismo ilustrado, durante la cual la dinastía borbónica pretendía afianzar su poder sobre el territorio, principalmente mediante infraestructuras de transporte -caminos y canales-, teniendo por máximo exponente al marqués de la Ensenada y Bernardo Ward, en tiempos de Fernando VI. El nudo principal de esta red de transporte debía ser Madrid, la villa que se pretendía poner al mismo nivel que otras capitales europeas.

El canal es un viejo proyecto, ya reclamado en las Cortes de Valladolid de 1548. Puede considerarse parte de un plan mucho más amplio, que pretendía hacer navegable el Duero hasta Oporto y alcanzar el Ebro en Reinosa -hasta donde se pretendía prolongar el Canal Imperial de Aragón, permitiendo bajar mercancías hasta el Mediterráneo-.

Las obras del primer ramal, el Canal de Campos, se inician en 1753 bajo la dirección técnica de Carlos de Lemaur -ingeniero francés que redacta el Proyecto General- y la supervisión de Antonio de Ulloa. En 1754 se destituye al marqués de Ensenada, quedando paralizado el proyecto hasta 1759, año en que Fernando de Ulloa (hermano de Antonio) se hace cargo de la dirección técnica e inicia el ramal del Canal Norte.

Unos 100 km de canal son habilitados para su navegación en 1792, año en que se inician las obras del Canal Sur, paralizadas en 1794 con 122 km hechos y una inversión de 83 millones de reales.

Ante la falta de rentabilidad del canal -debida en parte a la escasa coherencia con la que fueron ejecutadas las obras-, queda paralizado el proyecto hasta 1831. En 1835 el Canal Sur alcanza Valladolid, y en 1848 se culminan los trabajos del Canal de Campos, llegando a Medina de Rioseco.



*Submeseta Sur*

Grandes proyectos

En la Submeseta Sur se concentran una mayor cantidad de grandes proyectos -probablemente los más descabellados-, puesto que una de las prioridades del régimen era conseguir para Madrid una salida al océano. Se contemplaron dos opciones: hacer navegable el Tajo hasta Lisboa, o construir un canal hasta Sevilla y hacer navegable el Guadalquivir hasta Cádiz.

Ambas opciones comparten un tramo común: desde Madrid hasta Aranjuez, era preciso excavar un canal paralelo a los ríos Manzanares y Jarama. De hecho, este canal ya había sido planteado en 1688 para conectar El Pardo con Aranjuez.

Con los Borbones esta idea cobra fuerza y en 1770 Carlos III aprueba el inicio de las obras según proyecto de Carlos de Witte. Aunque se habían calculado 5 años de ejecución, entre 1777 y 1779 se abandona la obra habiéndose excavado únicamente el tramo desde el Puente de Toledo hasta Vaciamadrid. En 1862 se ciega buena parte del canal.

La navegación por el Tajo se queda en un estudio minucioso de Carlos de Simón Pontero en 1775. Mayor éxito cosecha el faraónico plan de crear un gran canal hasta Sevilla.

Las obras del canal se inician en 1787 con la construcción de la presa del Guadarrama. Esta enorme presa, de 91,13 m de altura, debía almacenar una gran cantidad de agua, que sería derivada por un canal hasta el Manzanares y el Jarama -donde debía aportar el caudal adicional necesario para mejorar su navegabilidad-. Desde Aranjuez estaba previsto que el canal cruzara La Mancha y Sierra Morena hasta llegar a Sevilla.

En 1796 ya se han excavado 25 km del canal de Guadarrama, y la presa ya había ascendido hasta los 50 m de altura. Pero el 14 de mayo de 1799 se desploma parte de la presa, y se abandonan las obras tras un gasto de 15 millones de rv. Al parecer, la estructura de la presa era muy deficiente, y de haberse concluido los trabajos no habría resistido la presión del agua.




En todo caso, las obras más complejas -entre el Tajo y el Guadalquivir- no se iniciaron nunca.


Obras menores

Además de los descabellados canales de navegación, existen algunas obras menores basadas en planteamientos más racionales.

Así, se proyectaron numerosas alternativas para riego y abastecimiento urbano de la villa de Madrid -hasta entonces surtida por varias minas de agua-. Se citan tres proyectos de primera mitad del s.XVIII -de Martí, Basses y Torralba-, destacándose uno de 1769 de Jorge de Sicre y Béjar. Este útlimo arranca desde el Jarama, aguas abajo de la confluencia con el Lozoya, con un total de 105 km de longitud hasta alcanzar los Altos de Santa Bárbara. Su presupuesto alcanzaría los 34 millones de rv.

También se destaca un proyecto ideado por Juan de Villanueva en 1786 para surtir el estanque del Retiro y "dar mucho ausilio a Madrid". Arrancaría desde una presa en el río Guadalix, y tendría 63 km de longitud, estando presupuestado en 8 ó 9 millones de rv.

Otras obras menores citadas son las de los Reales Sitios de El Escorial, San Ildefonso y Aranjuez, destinadas mayoritariamente a riego, y las acequias del Jarama y del Henares.

(Continuará...)

----------


## Salut

*Valle del Ebro*

Habiendo ya tratado las infraestructuras de la Meseta, nos adentramos en el valle del Ebro para tratar las distintas obras hidráulicas planeadas por los primeros Borbones. En esta importante cuenca se mantiene la obsesiva política de construcción de canales navegables -que beneficia la implantación de su dominio militar y comercial-, dejando en un segundo plano las infraestructuras de riego -de mayor interés para la población local-.


Canal Imperial de Aragón

El Canal Imperial de Aragón (hilo en el foro y web con planos interactivos) es una obra cuya aprobación inicial debemos al rey Fernando el Católico, aunque las obras no empezaron hasta que el rey Carlos I da luz verde al proyecto de Gil de Morlanés el año 1529, cuyo fin era eminentemente el regadío.

Dentro del reinado de Carlos I -el primer Habsburgo de España- se construye la mayor parte del Canal Imperial, desde Tudela hasta más allá del río Jalón -que era superado mediante un sifón subterráneo-. Finalmente se paraliza, aunque Felipe II y Felipe IV encargan estudios sin que avancen las obras.

El impulso al Canal Imperial no vuelve hasta que, en 1760, Carlos III encarga un estudio detallado al conde de Aranda para prolongar y hacer navegable el canal. Con el proyecto de los ingenieros franceses Bellecare y Bieux, muy similar a la propuesta del conde de  Aranda, se aprueba en 1768. Pero debido a diversas discrepancias con los socios de la compañía que debía impulsar el canal se retrasa el inicio de las obras hasta 1776.

En 1780 se termina la construcción de un gran acueducto que permitía salvar el río Jalón -sustituyendo al antiguo sifón subterráneo- y en 1784 se puede fechar la llegada del canal a Zaragoza. Esto permite establecer una línea regular de viajeros entre esta ciudad y Tudela.



Sin embargo, no se logra el objetivo de seguir la navegación por el Ebro para salir al mar: el canal acaba en Fuentes de Ebro y el Canal de Amposta -ideado para salvar los bancos de arena del delta- se ciega con rapidez.

Tampoco los resultados económicos son los esperados. Con la llegada del ferrocarril en 1861 cesa definitivamente su uso para navegación, persistiendo no obstante el uso para dar riego a unas 27.000 ha y abastecer a localidades ribereñas.


Otros canales

Además de la ampliación del Canal Imperial, se realizan multitud de obras para regadío. A diferencia de sus predecesores, durante el reinado de Carlos III -y con el nombramiento en 1776 del murciano conde de Floridablanca como Secretario de Estado- comienza a darse mayor importancia al riego frente a la navegación.

Así, por ejemplo, el medieval Canal de Tauste es mejorado y ampliado en 1781, permitiendo un aumento de la superficie regada. Para la huerta alta de Tauste, aguas arriba del canal, se proyecta una presa en el río Arba que, en 1787 y con los trabajos ya iniciados, es destruida por una riada.

También se proyecta la construcción de un canal de riego desde Lodosa hasta el río Alhama, que no se realizará hasta el s. XX. Idéntica suerte corre el proyecto del Canal de Tamarite de Litera (ahora conocido como Canal de Aragón y Cataluña), cuyas obras no se iniciarán hasta 1896.

El Canal de Urgell, que pretende regar la comarca homónima con aguas del río Segre, es una idea sobre la que se venían realizando estudios entre los siglos XVI y XVII. En 1739 se redacta un nuevo proyecto y bajo la mediación del marqués de Ensenada se encargan los planos a Bernardo de Lara. También aquí se dilata el inicio de las obras, hasta 1817, y el canal no se concluye hasta 1861 tras varias interrupciones. Tiene una longitud de 144 km y un ramal de 77.


Pantanos, azudes y acueductos

Las obras para mejora del riego se completan con diversos pantanos, azudes y acueductos. Cinco de estas obras son destacadas en el presente apartado.

Del medievo datan dos albercas próximas a Huesca (Loreto y Cortes), que empiezan a ser insuficientes para atender a las necesidades de riego. Como respuesta a este problema se construye, entre 1686 y 1704, el pantano de Arguís sobre el río Isuela, bajo la dirección del matemático Francisco Antonio de Artigas. Durante la Guerra de Sucesión sufre desperfectos y queda 16 años sin uso.

En 1724 se procede a su arreglo, y la obra original de 36 m de largo y 22,5 m de alto es recrecida un metro. Cinco años después se ha de suprimir el recrecimiento, y en 1738 se eleva cinco metros, también con mal resultado. Los intentos se suceden hasta que en el siglo XX se modifica notablemente.

También data de esta épca el pantano de Mezalocha, cerca de Zaragoza, construido sobre el río Huerva. Aunque las primeras propuestas datan del s. XVII, hay que esperar al proyecto de Juan de Yarza en 1718 a que se inicien las obras. Obras que se concluyen en 1728.

Sin embargo, el pantano de Mezalocha se viene abajo en 1779 sin que se conozcan las causas. Su reconstrucción se demora hasta 1893, concluyéndose las obras en 1904.

Sobre el río Vero, aguas arriba de Barbastro, se erigen los azudes de Pueyes y el de San Marcos. Ambos parecen ser de origen romano, con resposiciones sucesivas cuando las crecidas del río los destruyen. De 1788 data la última reconstrucción, en el caso de Pueyes con 47 m de longitud y 5 m de altura, y en el caso de San Marcos con 33 m de longitud y 10,70 m de altura.

Finalmente, es destacable el acueducto de Pamplona, construido para abastecimiento de esta ciudad. El primer intento data de 1780, sin éxito. Poco después, el concejo encarga a Ventura Rodríguez la dirección de la obra, que se inicia en 1783 hasta 1790. Aunque ya no está en uso, su estado de conservación es excelente -con la salvedad de dos intervenciones para construir una vía férrea y una autopista-.


(Continua...)

----------


## Salut

*Fachada mediterránea*

Con caudales más escasos, los ríos de la fachada mediterránea quedaron al margen de la fiebre canalera de Fernando VI y el marqués de Ensenda. Con el advenimiento de Carlos III y del conde de Floridablanca recobran interés las obras de riego, sin que por ello los proyectos sean menos megalómanos.


Canal de Murcia

Fiel a las demandas históricas de su tierra, el recién nombrado Secretario de Estado impulsa el colosal canal de Murcia, cuyo objetivo primordial era el riego de 84.000 ha. en los campos de Lorca y Totana, pero que también pretendía ser navegable.

Se trata en esencia de un trasvase entre las cuencas del Guadalquivir y la de Segura, tomando las aguas de los ríos Castril y Guardal -cerca de Huéscar-, y mediante una galería de más de 10 km y un canal de 287 km de longitud con numerosos acueductos alcanzar el Campo de Cartagena, bifurcándose entonces entre un canal de riego -hasta el Mar Menor- y un canal navegable hasta el cabo de Palos.

El primer proyecto para este canal data de la época de Felipe II, redactado por Gabriel Ruiz y después por el arquitecto real italiano Jerónimo Gili (1577). Las obras se iniciaron en 1621 pero pronto se paralizan, con numerosos informes negativos posteriores.

En 1718 se hace un nuevo estudio, y en 1742 se realizan nuevos aforos y planos. En 1773 se funda una compañía para construir el canal, encargando al holandés Cornelio Krayenhoff y al francés Francisco Boizot un nuevo proyecto. Se obtiene licencia en 1775 pero, debido a las demoras en el inicio de las obras, es declarada caduca en 1776.

Empeñado en llevar el agua a Murcia, se crea la Real Compañía del Canal de Murcia a instancias de Floridablanca. En 1780, con 27 km de canal construidos, presa y murallones sobre el Guardal y acueductos como el de Raigadas, se presenta un nuevo estudio por una amplia comisión de ingenieros con informe negativo. Esto origina el abandono de las obras.


Pantanos de Puentes y Valdeinfierno

El fracaso del canal de Murcia es sonado, poniendo en cuestión buena parte de la política hidráulica de los ilustrados. Sin embargo, Floridablanca no cesa en su empeño: los caudales del trasvase serán suplidos con dos megapresas: Puentes y Valdeinfierno.

Como muchas otras obras de los déspotas ilustrados, los proyectos originarios vienen de antiguo. Ya en 1648 hubo un primer intento de construcción del pantano de puentes, bajo la dirección de Pedro Guillén, pero encontró serios problemas para su cimentación por no encontrar roca firme, y finalmente es destruido por una riada.

En 1785 se eleva a Carlos III un memorial redactado por el pseudoarquitecto Jerónimo Martínez, para reconstruir el pantano de Puentes y así poner en riego unas 2.500 ha. Jerónimo Martínez no tenía la formación adecuada, pero cuenta con el apoyo de la familia Escofet y probablemente de Antonio Robles Vives, cuñado de Floridablanca.

El proyecto es aprobado y se empieza a construir una presa de 283 m de largo y 50 de alto, con capacidad de embalsar hasta 52 hm3. La solidez de dicha presa es cuestionada por el ingeniero jefe del Departamento de Cartagena, Joaquín  Ibargüen, con un estudio casi profético.

Las intensas lluvias del año 1802 elevan el agua hasta cerca de la coronación, y el 30 de abril la presión abre un colosal boquete en el muro, vaciándose bruscamente el embalse. La pantanada subsiguiente produce 608 víctimas mortales y 34 millones de reales en daños.

[[falta escanear imagen]]

Este trágico evento es clave para impulsar la creación de la Escuela de Ingenieros de Caminos y Canales.

La otra gran presa proyectada es la de Valdeinfierno, sobre el río Luchena, con una capacidad de embalse de 23 hm3, 87 m de longitud y 30 de altura. Su construcción termina en 1806, pero ya entonces estaba colmatado en dos terceras partes.


Segunda parte de la Acequia Real del Júcar y otras obras menores

El primer tramo de la Acequia Real del Júcar  (hilo en el foro) data del medievo, tomando sus aguas del Júcar -aguas abajo de Antella- y vertiendo en el río Magro -aguas arriba de Algemesí-.

El proyecto de ampliación es impulsado principalmente por el duque de Híjar, con extensas posesiones en las zonas beneficiarias. La Acequia Real se prolonga desde Algemesí hasta Albal, ya en el límite de la huerta de Valencia.



Suele ser citada como una de las grandes obras de éxito del gobierno ilustrado, aunque cabe destacar que responde al interés particular y no a un proyecto real.

Además de este importante logro, se realizan numerosas reparaciones en presas dañadas del s. XVII -como la del Tibi, de 3,7 hm3, o la de San Juan-, el intento de reconstrucción de la presa de Ontinyent, o la construcción de presas nuevas -Alcora en el río de Lucena, la del río Seco de Bechí, la del Barranco de Bosquet, etc.-.

También se construyen importantes minas de agua, como las de Petrel en el valle del Vinalopó. En el bajo Segura y el bajo Vinalopó se realizan numerosas obras de drenaje de zonas pantanosas, para permitir su puesta en cultivo. Se desecan marjales y lagunas litorales a lo largo de toda la costa del antiguo reino de Valencia.

Finalmente, es de destacar el decreto de Carlos IV en 1804, por el que se ordena la apertura del Real Canal de Albacete -con proyecto de Antonio Bolaños- pero cuyas obras quedan interrumpidas por la guerra del francés. A su conclusión, se pasa a denominar "Red de Canales de María Cristina".


*Obras en otras regiones y conclusiones*

Fuera de los 4 grandes ámbitos territoriales, se citan algunos proyectos ilustrados de interés. Entre ellos, destacan las obras para volver a hacer navegable el Guadalquivir hasta Sevilla -e incluso los planes de alcanzar Córdoba-. Estas obras están claramente relacionadas con el Canal del Guadarrama, que pretendía conectar Madrid con Sevilla.

En Málaga se realizan diferentes obras de conducción de aguas para abastecer a la ciudad, y en algunos ríos catalanes se construyen infraestructuras de defensa. La relación de obras termina con las presas vizcaínas de Ansótegui, Barroeta, Laisota, Arencibia y Bedia -proyectadas para utilizar la fuerza motriz en molinos y ferrerías.

Finaliza la conferencia reflexionando sobre la importancia histórica de las obras déspota-ilustradas. Se destaca su variedad, desde utopías insensatas -normalmente de iniciativa real- hasta algunas de gran realismo -normalmente de interés particular, y siguiendo la tónica de siglos anteriores-.

El autor describe la época como un "hervidero de ideas", aunque buena parte de ellas se frustraran. Además, los desastres en la construcción de grandes presas suponen la completa paralización de estas experiencias hasta la segunda mitad del siglo XIX.


---------------------------


PD: Se agradecen aportaciones, rectificaciones o lo que sea  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_El_Gasco

La Presa de El Gasco es una presa inacabada, construida en el último tercio del siglo XVIII sobre el río Guadarrama. Sus ruinas se encuentran en la confluencia de los términos municipales de Torrelodones, Galapagar y Las Rozas de Madrid, en la zona noroeste de la comunidad autónoma española de Madrid.

Fue promovida por el ingeniero de origen francés Carlos Lemaur, en el contexto de las obras del Canal del Guadarrama, que tampoco llegó a concluirse, del que hubiese sido su embalse regulador. Mediante este proyecto, se pretendía realizar un canal navegable de 771 km, que, salvando un desnivel de 700 m, hubiese unido fluvialmente la Submeseta Sur con el Océano Atlántico, comunicando las aguas de cuatro ríos principales: el Guadarrama (su punto de origen), el Manzanares (a la altura de Madrid), el Tajo (a su paso por Aranjuez) y el Guadalquivir (por Sevilla).

Toponimia y ubicación
La presa toma su nombre del Monte de El Gasco, un paraje poblado por árboles y arbustos mediterráneos, situado en el término municipal de Torrelodones, en la margen izquierda del Guadarrama. En este punto, el río ha descendido a una altitud de 675 m y se encuentra rodeado de montes que llegan hasta los 941 m de altitud, caso de los Altos del Ahijón, que quedan a la derecha de su cauce. Las características orográficas de este encajamiento fueron consideradas como las más idóneas para la construcción del embalse.

El enclave se encuentra protegido mediante su inclusión en el Parque Regional del curso medio del río Guadarrama y su entorno.


Cara sur (aguas abajo) de la Presa de El Gasco, vista desde el término municipal de Las Rozas (Madrid), cerca de la urbanización Molino de la Hoz.

Historia
Antecedentes
El Canal del Guadarrama fue una iniciativa de Carlos Lemaur, que estuvo marcada por los avatares y las continuas dificultades. La idea surgió en 1785, treinta años después de la finalización del Canal de Castilla (1751-1755), en el que el citado ingeniero había trabajado.

Lemaur contó con la colaboración de sus cuatro hijos para la elaboración del proyecto. Fueron necesarios tres meses para realizar los estudios de nivelación y el cálculo de los costes. El diseño final fue presentado el 7 de noviembre de 1785 al Banco de San Carlos, dirigido entonces por Francisco Cabarrús, pero, poco días después de la firma del acuerdo de financiación, Lemaur se suicidó.

El acuerdo quedó bloqueado durante los dos años siguientes, en los que se sucedieron los pleitos entre el banco y los herederos de Lemaur acerca de la propiedad intelectual y el trazado concreto del canal. En 1787, el Banco de San Carlos accedió a financiar las obras, a pesar de las dificultades económicas por las que atravesaba en esos momentos.


Cara norte (aguas arriba) de la Presa de El Gasco, vista desde el monte del mismo nombre, en Torrelodones (Madrid).

Las obras
En 1787 comenzó a levantarse la Presa de El Gasco, con un presupuesto de 180 millones de reales. Las obras fueron dirigidas por Carlos y Manuel Lemaur, hijos del autor del proyecto, quienes simultanearon este trabajo con la construcción de pequeños canales, entre ellos uno de riego, de 11 km de longitud, en las vegas de Uceda, Torremocha de Jarama y Torrelaguna.

Las obras duraron doce años, que estuvieron marcados por las adversidades. A la comentada precariedad económica del Banco de San Carlos, que condicionó los plazos de ejecución, se añadió una epidemia de paludismo, que acabó con la vida de numerosos trabajadores, todos ellos presidiarios que cumplían de ese modo su condena. Al mismo tiempo, surgieron dudas sobre la viabilidad técnica del proyecto.

Éste se abandonó definitivamente el 14 de mayo de 1799, después de que una fuerte tormenta derrumbara parte del muro frontal, cuando se llevaban 53 m construidos.

Según se afirma en el estudio Carlos Lemaur y el canal de Guadarrama,  realizado por Teresa Sánchez Lázaro, la presa estaba mal proyectada. La autora sostiene que el derrumbe provocado por la tormenta fue el mejor final posible y que, dada la geometría de su sección, la Presa de El Gasco se hubiese venido abajo antes o después, incluso en pleno periodo de construcción.


Este valle, situado entre el Monte de El Gasco (a la izquierda) y el Puerto de Galapagar (a la derecha), hubiese quedado anegado por las aguas del río Guadarrama si la presa hubiese llegado a su término.

Descripción
La Presa de El Gasco fue diseñada, en su momento, como la presa más alta del mundo, con 93 m. De este proyecto, sólo se conserva un lienzo de 53 m de altura y 251 de longitud. La anchura oscila entre los 72 m de la base y los cuatro de la parte superior.

La cara septentrional, situada aguas arriba, presenta un buen estado de conservación. Tiene una inclinación de 60º. El lado meridional se encuentra arruinado, tras el derrumbe sufrido en 1799, que dejó al descubierto sus juntas laterales y muros transversales. En esta parte, la presa roza la vertical.

Todo el conjunto está construido en mampostería de piedra de granito, al igual que otras edificaciones situadas cerca de su enclave, como los pabellones que sirvieron de residencia a los ingenieros. En las inmediaciones de la presa, existen canteras y graveras, de las cuales se extraía el material necesario para las obras.

Aguas abajo, se conservan diferentes vestigios del tramo inicial del Canal del Guadarrama, dentro del término de Las Rozas de Madrid. El ayuntamiento de este municipio ha acondicionado con fines recreativos y deportivos algunos de estos restos, situados en el Parque de la Dehesa de Navalcarbón.

----------

